# One roo and 2 hens. I have no idea what thy are and they're all different colors



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

My roo is tricolored, I think serama or Dutch... Maybe oegb
My brown hen looks very oegb or serama. She's super tiny!
By black and white hen looks like oegb. I've had these for about 1 year and a half and I STILL don't know what any of them are


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

They are all very pretty!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

yessi_boo said:


> My roo is tricolored, I think serama or Dutch... Maybe oegb
> My brown hen looks very oegb or serama. She's super tiny!
> By black and white hen looks like oegb. I've had these for about 1 year and a half and I STILL don't know what any of them are


Your silver colored hen looks a lot like my silver pheounex hen (cant spell sorry). But looks a lot like her


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> Your silver colored hen looks a lot like my silver pheounex hen (cant spell sorry). But looks a lot like her


:O omg I think that's her breed! She had a all black chick that has some slight spots of white on his neck and he's deff a boy! He's 3 months old now and is he going to have the really long pretty feathers????


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

yessi_boo said:


> :O omg I think that's her breed! She had a all black chick that has some slight spots of white on his neck and he's deff a boy! He's 3 months old now and is he going to have the really long pretty feathers????


I have no idea. Who is the father?


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> I have no idea. Who is the father?


The Roo in The picture is the only roo we have so it'd be him. What do you think? He doesn't have much black on him at all and the chick is all black


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

yessi_boo said:


> The Roo in The picture is the only roo we have so it'd be him. What do you think? He doesn't have much black on him at all and the chick is all black


We will just have to wait and see. That is part of the fun with barnyard mix chicks. U never know wat u gonna get


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

yessi_boo said:


> My roo is tricolored, I think serama or Dutch... Maybe oegb
> My brown hen looks very oegb or serama. She's super tiny!
> By black and white hen looks like oegb. I've had these for about 1 year and a half and I STILL don't know what any of them are


Also ur roo looks like a japanese bantem with that tale. And ur golden colored girl could be the golden version of ur silver girl.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> Also ur roo looks like a japanese bantem with that tale. And ur golden colored girl could be the golden version of ur silver girl.


I'll look into jap. Bantams. I was looking through the Phoenix pictures now and they really do look alike. They hate their backs being pet, an the silver girl is much bigger than my smaller golden. I really think they might me Phoenix. I makes a lot of sense. I just can't wait to find out how my roo chick is going to grow up to look like


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Loving how friendly your chickens are,hope my chicks grow into such loving birds


----------

